# Under eye Lines!!



## [email protected]~~ (Aug 21, 2007)

I have noticed that under my eyes especially under my left eye I have developed quite a few lines and they are pretty noticeable. Can any of you suggest any creams or treatments for it? Thanks!


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have been using Neutrogena Anti Wrinkle Intense eye cream. It works very well!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 21, 2007)

I have been using Retin A for years - close to 20. I apply the retin A under my eyes, to the lash line. This works for me as I'm 43 and yet to have line around my eyes.

But I'm sure other MUTs will be critical of my use.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 21, 2007)

i have a fine line due to dehydration under my eyes, i use clinique all about eyes, and it works great.


----------



## novakider (Aug 22, 2007)

I know it's weird,

but I use Olay Total Effects 7X Vitamin Complex as an eye cream,

and it works really good!


----------



## [email protected]~~ (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow! So many choices!!! I hope they arent too pricey though


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 22, 2007)

which one is the cheapest one among these???


----------



## Kathy (Aug 22, 2007)

There are several threads already on eye creams. Here's a few that might help. Please remember to do a search before starting a new thread.






https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=eye+creams

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=eye+creams

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=eye+creams

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=eye+creams

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=eye+creams


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 22, 2007)

The Neutrogena eye cream that I mentioned is around $17.00 to $19.00- depending on the store you buy it from. You may be able to find it for less on EBay...


----------



## SUTIL (Sep 17, 2007)

any reviews on cernor or biorica?


----------



## chinadoll (Sep 17, 2007)

What about Nivea Q10. This one is pretty good. But blend the eyecream on the eye.


----------



## princessmich (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *[email protected]~~* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have noticed that under my eyes especially under my left eye I have developed quite a few lines and they are pretty noticeable. Can any of you suggest any creams or treatments for it? Thanks! You can also check out garden of wisdom. They have one that addresses dark circles, puffiness and fine lines. They also have a discussion forum with a bunch of helpful ladies that will gladly assist you. Personally i don't have fine lines but in the future i will add this product to my wish list to help with dark circles.


----------



## Leony (Sep 18, 2007)

If you don't have sensitive eyes and no dark circle problem you can try Olive oil or Bio Oil as eye moisturizer and do some light eye massage everyday when you can.

I used to buy expensive products for eyecare but now not anymore, not because I couldn't afford it but because I found out that I don't really need any expensive product just for eye treatment. All I need is too keep my eye/face from direct sunlight by wearing SPF (at least 30 spf) sunscreen everyday and wear sunglass when I go out on a daylight.

Right now I'm only using Bio Oil as my eye/face treatment, sometimes Olive oil when I forgot. I just couldn't stand the dry feeling anymore so anything with oil is good for me.

If you're still young try the simples/inexpensive way first.


----------



## girly_girl (Sep 22, 2007)

I also have this same problem, but I also have darkness. I think I'm going to try out a few of these ideas.


----------



## Nox (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been using Retin A for years - close to 20. I apply the retin A under my eyes, to the lash line. This works for me as I'm 43 and yet to have line around my eyes.But I'm sure other MUTs will be critical of my use.

Eh. You do what works. I would take your testimony over some 20-something twit who "knows everything". I may start now to do what you've been doing.


----------

